# Meathead's ski porn in NYC



## Richm20 (Oct 29, 2006)

On November 8th, will be the New York City premiere of "Snow Gods" by Meathead Films. The premiere will be held at Mad River Grille (1443 3rd Avenue between 81st & 82nd) and we are doing $20 all-you-can-drink (beer and liquor) from 7pm to 10pm – the best drink deal in NYC! There will be some of the skiers from the movie doing giveaways from sponsors (including stuff like EMS gift certificates, ski gear, ski passes, and other FREE promo stuff), raffles, premiere "Snow Gods", and live music by Jamie playing solo. Put this can't miss event into your calendar now! Let’s all try get a good turnout, so please pass this along to your friends.


----------



## kingslug (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll try to get there after work.


----------



## Richm20 (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone else planning on going!


----------



## drewfidelic (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll try to swing by...
________
How Long Does A Bowl Of Extreme Q Vaporizer Last?


----------



## zook (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll try to go


----------



## Richm20 (Nov 1, 2006)

*CHECK IT OUT, DONT MISS OUT*
 Optional $20 all-you-can-drink (beer and liquor) from 7pm to 10pm 
 Giveaways from sponsors 
 Raffle of gear (SKIS, jackets, fleeces, gloves, thermals, beenies, magazine subscriptions, DVD's, CD's, and much more!) 
 Premiere of "Snow Gods” on big screen and plasma screens 
 Live music by Killington’s* Jamie *Livesey.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 1, 2006)

four posts all about snow gods!

 a second post in the same thread repeating the first!

 a bullet style post using daffies as bullets!

 no other posts made to AZ other than promoting an event!


----------



## NHpowderhound (Nov 1, 2006)

Riv wrote 





> four posts all about snow gods!
> 
> a second post in the same thread repeating the first!
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking the SAME G.D. thing! :lol: 

Lame!!! Sounds like a bar owner to me.

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Richm20 (Nov 2, 2006)

Nope, not a bar owner. Just trying to get a good turnout at the party.
I have nothing to benefit from people showing up, except having a good time.
Take it how you want, hope you can make it. If you do make it, come see me, you'll see that I'm far from an owner of anything. If you don't make it, Ill see you on the slopes.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2006)

Richm20 said:


> ...and *we* are doing $20 all-you-can-drink (beer and liquor)...





Richm20 said:


> Nope, not a bar owner. Just trying to get a good turnout at the party.
> I have nothing to benefit from people showing up, except having a good time.
> Take it how you want, hope you can make it. If you do make it, come see me, you'll see that I'm far from an owner of anything. If you don't make it, Ill see you on the slopes.



Sounds like you are in some way affiliated with the event based on your first post.  I don't care, just don't try to deceive us.

As you can tell from the response to your posts a lot of the folks here don't take kindly to people who come here just to shill stuff.  You'd probably get a better response if you contributed to the community...

That said, thanks for the info on the show.  I'm going to move this to the events forum.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 2, 2006)

Richm20 also posted the same message over at KZone.  Same screen name too. 

Doesn't bug me.  But the Meatheads seem to have a good rep. here at AZ.  No need to "shill" here as bvibert puts it.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 2, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Doesn't bug me.  But the Meatheads seem to have a good rep. here at AZ.  No need to "shill" here as bvibert puts it.


yea, that is just the thing. i think AZ pumps meatheads enough, i certainly give them a ton of props and wrote an article on my web site last year about epoch and born from ice. cheers for posting the initial event. but proper etiquette with the promotions is in order.


----------



## Richm20 (Nov 2, 2006)

Obviously most of you feel that I am some what affiliated with the bar and or Meathead. There is really nothing else I can do to prove to you that I am not. 
I will however tell you this...... I joined Kzone last year, because I wanted to let people know about this same event, I'm now a some what contributor to the site. I'm an avid skier and also run a ski tour company (I DO NOT advertise my company on the forums). 
I really just want people to know about this event, because I think it's a lot of fun and a great way to get hyped about the upcoming season. I hope to add to this site just as I did to the zone, but you have to realize that I'm new and this is what I have to add for now.
I hope that anyone from this site that is going to the Meathead thing, will come up and find me, you will then realize that I'm just a skier who loves skiing affiliated stuff.

PS. I'm hoping for K to be open soon, I plan on "moving in" to my house a week from tomorrow, and I would like there to be some open trails.


----------

